# book recommendations for hebrews study



## rmwilliamsjr (Jun 8, 2009)

an elder at church asked me for a book recommendation for an inductive bible study of hebrews for the men's group today. can anyone help him? thanks

any commentary recommendations for him as group leader will be appreciated as well.


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 8, 2009)

the only one i know off the top of myhead is john owens 8 vol. that might be a little too detailed for youthough


----------



## eqdj (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm really enjoying the Welwyn series


----------

